# Amplificador 6 Watt de pares complementarios



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 13, 2016)

Hola gente. Aquí publico un esquema recomendado por Texas Instruments allá por 1978.
Utiliza cinco transistores, dos de ellos son el par TIP29 y TIP30, y luego tres más que según he visto no son tan comunes hoy. Estuve mirando posibles sustituciones... a saber:

*2A238* (NPN, propósito general, 25Volt 250mA): *BC337 *; 
*2A3704 * (NPN, audio, 200 mA): *BC237*;
*2A92 *(NPN, Audio, 40 V, 400 mA): *BD135*.

Cabe aclarar que en el esquema dice 2AD92, pero ni en el mismo libro ni en la red he encontrado una referencia a ese transistor, un amigo me dijo que seguramente se refiere al 2A92, común en aquella época. 

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 14, 2016)

Gracias por el circuito. Creo que el Doctor Z. Publicó uno de menos watios también de Texas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 14, 2016)

De nada, Juan Carlos. Si les parece bien puedo subir también los ajustes que hay que hacer para llevar la potencia a màs Watts y otras informaciones complementarias (tensiones, componentes para cada potencia, etc.)
Yo lo estoy armando para probarlo. Espero que valga la pena.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 14, 2016)

La información y tu experiencia siempre es bienvenida.
Un saludo.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 14, 2016)

Muchas gracias Juan Carlos. Agrego entonces dos páginas más del manual de Texas Instruments, con datos útiles para el desarrollo de este proyecto.

Gente... estoy armandolo y me pregunto si he elegido bien los transistores de sustitución... Qué opinan? Antes de quemar todo... aunque alguien de aquí dice que quemando se aprende.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Mar 29, 2017)

Revivo este tema un tanto antiguo porque al final me he decidido a armar el amplificador posteado en una placa de pruebas, utilizando el BC548 como sustituto del 2A238, BC237 en reemplazo del 2A3704 y BC337 en reemplazo del 2A92. Al probarlo, observo dos cosas:
1) siguiendo las instrucciones, no me es posible bajar el consumo en reposo a menos de 250 mA.
2) Obtengo un soplido a la salida del parlante, y cuando le inyecto una señal correspondiente a una senoidal se oye muy bajo, desde luego enmascarado por el soplido.
Envío una fotografía del montaje y otra del circuito.
Cambié los transistores originalmente elegidos puesto que con ellos había en la salida una oscilacion, un sonido agudo y repetido "tac...tac"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2017)

¿ La tensión en V8 es Vcc/2 ?

Probá de cortocircuitar V6 con V7 , va a quedar en clade B (a bajo volumen suena horrible) , pero la corriente de Biass debería ser cero  , sinó hay un transistor con fugas , falso , etc.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Mar 30, 2017)

Gracias por orientarme,  DOSMETROS. EN V8 hay la tensión mitad de Vcc.
Cosas que noto: R14 hierve (literalmente). La corriente de consumo al unir V7 y V6 al principio era nula. Luego subió a 190 mA.
En cuanto a la corriente que pasa por el driver (que entiendo es el BC237) es cero.
Chequeo capacitores? No creo que sean falsos los BC. Reviso los TIP?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2017)

O C7 está en cortocircuito o seguramente está oscilando , ponele 150 pF entre base y colector del excitador Q2


----------



## pandacba (Mar 30, 2017)

Los transistores texas de aquellos años no tenian un gran Hfe, eran más bien bastante pobres en ese aspecto y había una dispersión muy grande, tal vez la mayor ganancia de los transistores usados cause ese problema, habría que hacer un seguimiento en las mediciones para ver que valores retocar a fin de que se pueda regular la corriente de reposo


----------



## moncada (Mar 31, 2017)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> R14 hierve (literalmente).



Eso indica que el ampli está oscilando. C7 (100n) tiene una impedancia muy baja a frecuencias altas, de ahí que R14 se caliente al tener que tragarse casi toda la señal alterna de HF presente en V8. Si el condo estuviese en corto, la tensión en este punto caería a más de Vcc/2.

Instálale ese condensador de 150p a Q2 como te ha sugerido DOSMETROS y mira si baja el consumo. ¿Qué valor le has puesto al que une V8 con V2?

Desde luego, es un esquema muy "original" por no decir otra cosa... La simetría de la onda debería ser ajustable en Q1 donde tendrían que haber utilizado un PNP convenientemente polarizado y acoplado en continua con Q2 y V8 a través de una resistencia.

Comprueba que en V2 (colector de Q1) haya aproximadamente la mitad de tensión de V3, de lo contrario habrá que retocar R3.

Saludos.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Mar 31, 2017)

Gracias pandacba, gracias moncada. El capacitor no indicado entre V2 y V8 es de 680 pF. Coloqué el capacitor que me indicaron y el consumo bajó notoriamente. En cuanto al efecto acústico que esto ha tenido, al conectar la carga se produce un <tic> solo y un soplido mas suave después.
Si les parece puedo medir las tensiones en puntos criticos del circuito y colocarlas en una grafica. Creo que vamos bien pero aún falta.
Me parece que  moncada quiere decir que es un esquema un poco retorcido, no?


----------



## moncada (Mar 31, 2017)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Me parece que  moncada quiere decir que es un esquema un poco retorcido, no?


Si pretendían salirse de lo convencional lo lograron... . ¿Alguien más lo ha construído y le ha funcionado? No sé usar simuladores pero dudo que eso tal como está llegue a pitar correctamente... El condensador de 680p entiendo que es para limitar la banda pasante superior y prevenir oscilaciones, por lo que debería ir en paralelo con la resistencia de realimentación R9 tomada del punto V8. Lo que ahora no sé sin bucear es cual de los dos componentes está bien conectado para no introducir realimentación positiva (que es lo que provoca la oscilación) porque los dos van a patillas de Q1 opuestas en fase (colector y emisor). Yo buscaría otro esquema más fiable. Aquí en el foro debe haber unos cuantos...

Saludos.

Edito. Mira este post y el circuito colgado por Black Tiger:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/539121/ _





Excepto el error de polaridad en los electrolíticos de filtro y acoplo de entrada no le veo nada anormal. Puedes dejar las resistencias de emisor de los transistores finales del circuito que armaste.

Otro al que no le veo nada raro:
http://muchos-circuitos-electronico...11/circuito-amplificador-transistorizado.html





Otro más:
http://eletronica90.blogspot.com.es/2016/04/amplificador-transistorizado-media.html


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Mar 31, 2017)

Hola moncada.



moncada dijo:


> Otro al que no le veo nada raro:
> http://muchos-circuitos-electronico...11/circuito-amplificador-transistorizado.html
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-65bIACLf8...hmqkFUc/s400/Circuito+amplificador+de+5+W.gif



Ese circuito lo tengo armado y se oye respetablemente bien, además funciona con prácticamente luz solar... yo lo alimento con menos tensión y funciona, obviamente con un detrimento de la potencia.
Voy a intentar simular el circuito de Texas solamente para probar si las condiciones del simulador se acercan a la realidad, pero seguiré el consejo de moncada. Quizás mientras tanto aparezca alguien que lo haya armado con éxito. Lo posteé en su oportunidad confiando en que funcionaría, pero ya veo que terminaré reciclando todos los componentes...

Edito: así como en el esquema hay dos componentes que no están bien identificados (el capacitor conectado a las resistencias de emisor de los TIP, que no tiene valor; y uno de los transistores, 2AD92 que no existe) quizás se deslizó algún otro error y está mal dibujado.


----------



## moncada (Mar 31, 2017)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Hola moncada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo te agradezco mucho que lo hayas publicado porque es un esquema singular digno de estudio. Lo he sacado por impresora para guardarlo aunque dudo que llegue a armarlo porque sinceramente no me engancha esa etapa previa ni el sistema de ajuste de simetría.

De todas formas no te des por vencido aún. Comprueba la tensión en V2 porque si se aleja mucho de la mitad medida en V3 recortará la señal y distorsionará. Conserva el condensador entre C-B de Q2 y prueba a desconectar 680p. Luego conéctalo en paralelo con R9 a ver si hay cambios...

He encontrado en mi carpeta de apuntes un circuito que comercializaba CARKIT entre finales de los 70 y mediados de los 80 de una potencia similar al de Texas.
Disculpa la calidad y definición (la foto también es hecha con el móvil ) pero era de esos esquemas que uno fusilaba a mano a toda prisa porque no se dejaban ver mucho. Los fabricantes querían vender el esquema con su kit... 

Saludos.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Mar 31, 2017)

Me alegro mucho entonces por eso, estimado amigo. Y gracias por subir el esquema, me gustan esos esquemas hechos a mano, lo tendré en cuenta para armar también. Seguiré insistiendo a ver si logramos sacarlo andando.

Hola amigos foristas. Subo la simulación del circuito en Multisim. Hay cosas que debo conectar todavía, pero tengo que averiguar cómo hacerlo (vatímetro, analizador de distorsión armónica).
Voy a experimentar un poco más tarde a ver qué consigo.


----------



## moncada (Abr 1, 2017)

Gran Trabajo, Álvaro  . He descargado e instalado Multisim pero en Ubuntu no me arranca con el wine. En Windows  hasta donde llego parece rular bien porque veo esquema, generador, osciloscopio y el medidor THD pero no sé como hacer para "animar" la cosa porque todo está congelado. Si se pudiese vobular fijando frecuencia inicial y final para ver curvas de respuesta... Un lustro de estos tendré que meterme de lleno con un simulador... 

Saludos.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 1, 2017)

Hola estimado moncada. Cómo te agradezco que te hayas tomado todo este trabajo. Debés animar la simulación buscando la tecla "play" (flecha hacia derecha) en el panel superior.
Off topic: qué bueno que uses Linux, yo soy usuario frecuente de varias distribuciones desde hace diez años. Y es probable que no cargue, verás que en la sesión de Windows para que se inicie el simulador carga dos o tres subprogramas... el simulador y un par de aplicaciones más son la razón por la que cada tanto sigo usando Windows.
Te cuento que he levantado el 680p y lo he colocado paralelo a R9, y con arreglo a esto ha resultado una suerte de oscilador que produce un "tap-tap-tap".
Luego, correspondía probar qué pasaba si unía los dos extremos donde había estado conectado el 680p -quizás suene absurdo pero estoy bastante verde en el tema- y al hacerlo, pues, el consumo sube a poco más de un Ampere pero tampoco suena a que esté haciendo algo útil. 
Seguimos en contacto. Cordial saludo.


----------



## moncada (Abr 2, 2017)

No ha sido trabajo sino un bonito entretenimiento para aprender... 

Le he dado al play y ha arrancado  pero hay cosas que no me cuadran. La escala vertical del osciloscopio dice estar en 5v/div y ambos canales leen unos 750mV de amplitud cuando la señal se ve que supera claramente una división. Esta medida tampoco coincide con la del téster en alterna que mide unos 700 microvolts...   . He cambiado la frecuencia del generador a 1KHz porque estaba en 1Hz y la salida ha subido un poco. Así a ojo y tomando la medida más optimista serían unos 8v p.a.p. lo que supone casi 1w RMS sobre 8 ohms (980mW) con 700mV de pico a la entrada. Algo es algo... 

Lo de meterme en windows es raro desde que descubrí Linux hace años. Cada vez que incursiono después de un tiempo me siento como en el bautizo de un gremlin porque no sé qué va a pasar: avisos del avast (antivirus), ventanas emergentes, solicitud de reinicio para que el programa se acabe de instalar, problemas de seguridad por no haber actualizado... 

El condensador 680p está claro que no quiere aliarse con R13. Sigo pensando que habría que modificar la etapa de entrada usando un transistor PNP acoplado en continua con Q2, al que también habría que polarizar de otra forma, pero entonces ya no sería un amplificador diseñado por Texas...  . Si te fijas en esquemas de amplis transistorizados con alimentanción simple, prácticamente todos van así: cuando el excitador de la etapa final es un NPN usan PNP de previo a la entrada y a la inversa. 

Bueno, seguiremos enredando...

Saludos


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 2, 2017)

Aprovechando la tarde de lluvia, armé el amplificador de electrónica 90, el tercero que me fue sugerido por el amigo moncada. Con menos componentes que el anterior, tiene potencia pero acompañada de bastante ruido, a pesar de alimentarlo con una fuente filtrada. Para auriculares no sirve si no se le acopla un preamplificador. Como potente, es potente, pero hay algo en él que induce un ruido infernal. 

http://eletronica90.blogspot.com.ar/2016/04/amplificador-transistorizado-media.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2017)

Copiaste mal la dire . . .

El Foro achica las direcciones , o sea que no se pueden copiar y pegar , tenés que con boton derecho copiar acceso directo o shorcut

Ya la arreglé !


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 2, 2017)

Alvaro ¿¿¿ Lo has montado con el PCB sugerido o al aire ?????. Yo personalmente al ver el montaje que hiciste en el Post 7 , con la provisionalidad propia de éstos circuitos de prueba, sigo pensando que los montajes así realizados son una fuente BRUTAL de ruidos, oscilaciones y problemas.......
Un saludo.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 3, 2017)

Está armado en placa experimental.


----------



## moncada (Abr 3, 2017)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Aprovechando la tarde de lluvia, armé el amplificador de electrónica 90, el tercero que me fue sugerido por el amigo moncada. Con menos componentes que el anterior, tiene potencia pero acompañada de bastante ruido, a pesar de alimentarlo con una fuente filtrada. Para auriculares no sirve si no se le acopla un preamplificador. Como potente, es potente, pero hay algo en él que induce un ruido infernal.
> 
> Amplificador Transistorizado Média Potência ~ Eletrônica 90



  Prueba lo siguiente: quita esa 10k de la entrada y une el extremo de 330k que va a masa al punto de unión de 100µF y 68R, es decir al mismo punto que iba la resistencia de 10k. Ya me dices... Se me olvidaba: comprueba el voltaje en el punto medio (unión de los emisores de los tr de salida). Si no se acerca a la mitad de la tensión de alimentación, sustituye la resistencia de 220k por una de 180k en serie con el potenciómetro ajustable de 100k reciclado del montaje de Texas.

A ver si puedo colgar un amplificador de unos 10w sacado de un librito dirigido a principiantes (preparados) . Venía con su esquema, máscara para hacer el circuito impreso e incluso la pcb de regalo en la contrasolapa del libro. Lo indignante es que el "amplificador" no amplificaba. Error gordo en las tres fases de diseño... Eso quita las ganas a cualquier iniciado y merece gran colega. . Bueno, he escaneado las páginas del estupendo "amplificador" con gazapo incluido (tiene alguno más pero no es tan severo) con pretensiones didácticas  . Si tienes tiempo y ganas verás que en el simulador es una... (palabra innecesariamente grosera).

A quien descubra la falla (es una omisión), recibirá un paquete de higos secos del Valle del Jerte (portes a cargo del acertante)  Ahora en serio: una vez corregido funciona bastante bien para lo que se pretende. Se me olvidaba, en la última página he anotado a mano la posición de los componentes sobre la placa de c.i. porque ésta no traía serigrafía y había que adivinar donde iba cada cosa...

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2017)

El emisor de Q1 tiene un problema lírico genital  !

Y la realimentación . . .  ortodoxa !


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 3, 2017)

Probaré esa configuración esta noche, estimado moncada. Por lo que me decís que utilice partes del circuito de Texas entiendo que serà mejor ir desarmándolo de a poco  ... una pena. Si tuviese los transistores que pide me gustaría saber si funciona. Pruebo y te cuento, y espero ese amplificador de 10 Watt que mencionás. Estaría bueno poder comparar los dos circuitos, el que la empresa distribuyó y el que funciona realmente.
Lo que dice el amigo Juan Carlos me parece que es parcialmente aplicable a este circuito... yo pensaba que esas cosas ocurrían sólo cuando se trabaja con RF.
En cuanto a la confección del tercer amplificador de éste post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-6-watt-pares-complementarios-145082/#post1159812
debo decir que lo hice con soldadura directa sobre la placa de cobre, en un PCB bastante casero.
Edito: acabo de ver el circuito. Probablemente me equivoque, pero me parece que lo que está mal es que el emisor de Q1 no está conectado a la lìnea de alimentación, o bien, con esa configuración ese PNP no conducirá nunca porque la base es más positiva que el emisor. Es eso?


----------



## moncada (Abr 3, 2017)

Caliente, caliente los dos  El transistor previo no gana nada porque le falta la red RC entre emisor y masa. Se soluciona conectándole una resistencia (La relación entre R6 de 470 ohms y la susodicha determinará la ganancia) y un electrolítico >220µF en serie. Cuanto mayor sea el valor de éste, mayor respuesta a los bajos (dentro de unos límites físicos). La resistencia si es de 47 ganará unas 10 veces. Pienso que con 39 o menos iría mejor con un micrófono si no es electret.

Hay algunas cosillas más a mejorar... 

Bueno ahora tengo que salir. Continuaremos 

Edito: mañana intentaré incluir a mano alzada las modificaciones introducidas en el esquema para que el bicho "chute". Si no has canibalizado el Texas miraré de hacer algún cambio en el diagrama original para que funcione, o por lo menos mejore...

Por cierto, las medidas reales de la pcb del ampli del libro son 9 x 5,7cm.

Si algún moderador me lee, puedo aportar el artículo del Edwin, un amplificador de elektor publicado en 1975 y diseñado para suministrar potencias comprendidas entre 10 y 40w en función de la tensión de alimentación. Lleva 10 transistores (incluídos los de protección), las características son buenas y me parece un buen proyecto para experimentar. Trae pcb y gráficos de respuesta. Digo esto por el tema de los derechos de autor, que en este país es un tema delicado...


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 3, 2017)

Probé la modificación que me sugeriste hiciera al circuito, estimado amigo moncada, y evidentemente ha mejorado ostensiblemente.
Con dos variantes: con la 300K conectada entre 100uF y 68 Ohms y sin ir a masa ha funcionado mucho mejor, bajando el ruido y pudiendo oír bastante bien el audio de un MP3. Pero mandando a masa el extremo de esa resistencia luego de conectar entre el RC, el amplificadorcito despliega mayor potencia. Es sorprendente.
Alguien podría explicarme en qué reside la diferencia o qué papel cumple esa resistencia, digo, además de polarizar el transistor, se puede decir que al conectar a emisor produce una realimentación?
Gracias por los consejos.

PD: No he canibalizado el Texas todavía, ha estado un largo tiempo a medio hacer y hace poco lo he armado del todo. Ahora que está completo e inoperativo me dá algo de pena no darle alguna oportunidad.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2017)

moncada dijo:


> Si pretendían salirse de lo convencional lo lograron... . ¿Alguien más lo ha construído y le ha funcionado?


Si yo arme todos los circuitos de Texas y no tuve ningún problema, claro estaban armados con los transistores de Texas Argentina. y funcionaban sin ningún  problema.

De echo en esos años todo el mundo preferia los transistores 2A y TIP y se utilizaban en casi todo, en las publicaciones de la épocoa esto se refejaba perfectamente.
Estos circuitos fueron desarrollados en los laboratorios de Texas y no eran ninguna improvisación.

Y vuelvo sobre el tema de estos transistores en particular, en mi anterior post hable que tenían baja ganancia, y una disperción de carácterísticas muy grande, y al parecer nadi entendio a que me refería, si en el lugar del transistor que oscila a alta frecuencia pones uno de ganancia pobre y de una fT limitada nunca oscilara, pero si pones un transistor de mucha ganancia y elevada fT como son los BC y obvio que oscila.

Esos equipos se armaron por miles y miles en todas sus versiones y algunos experimentaron algluno que otro problema por esa disperción de caráteristicas.
También se vendieron por miles en plaquetas armadas y equiparon miles de equipos de la época.
Laci, µE entre otras fabricaron las plaquetas para estos circuitos que se vendian como pan caliente, Texas domino el escenario de los semiconductores entre los 70's y los 80's.

Principalmente porque eran muchos más baratos que los BC que eran provistos en esos años por Philips, Siemens, Fairchild, etc

Texas hizo un estudio del mercado argentino y fabrico aquí los transistores que se necesitaron para cada necesidad de la época, ayudo a desplazar los tr de germanio en las radios y pequeños amplificadores fijense que los TIP cubrian los renglones de 1A, 3A, 6A en tensiones desde 40V hasta 100V.

El problema es que no hacían selección y de la oblea mandaban todo, de tal forma que me toco ver TIP en la salida de handys ya que algunos eran verdaderos TR de radiofrecuencia y esta gente que reparaba compraba seleccionaba y el resto lo vendia al mercado, cosas increibles de aquellos años donde "INDUSTRIA ARGENTINA" era una realidad y no había transistores falsos en esos años


----------



## moncada (Abr 4, 2017)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Probé la modificación que me sugeriste hiciera al circuito, estimado amigo moncada, y evidentemente ha mejorado ostensiblemente.
> Con dos variantes: con la 300K conectada entre 100uF y 68 Ohms y sin ir a masa ha funcionado mucho mejor, bajando el ruido y pudiendo oír bastante bien el audio de un MP3. Pero mandando a masa el extremo de esa resistencia luego de conectar entre el RC, el amplificadorcito despliega mayor potencia. Es sorprendente.
> Alguien podría explicarme en qué reside la diferencia o qué papel cumple esa resistencia, digo, además de polarizar el transistor, se puede decir que al conectar a emisor produce una realimentación?
> Gracias por los consejos.
> ...



Hola Alvaro. Si conectas la 300k a masa directamente, aumentas la ganancia porque quitas contrarreación negativa pero sube ligeramente la distorsión. Si no aprecias empeoramiento a oído (es muy difícil) dale p'alante y como más te guste  

Por si quieres seguir enredando, cuelgo el ampli del libro de marras con las modificaciones que le hice al chisme para que funcionase y las que ví que podrían mejorar el Texas. He visto otro detalle en el circuito original que se me escapó en un principio y es la conexión del circuito bootstrap donde C5 de 100µF va conectado al emisor de Q4. En todos los esquemas que han caído en mis manos, el negativo va a V8. A ver si es esto lo que provoca el mal funcionamiento... Prueba a ver antes de nada.

En cuanto a la Ft máxima y baja ganancia de corriente, estoy de acuerdo con pandacba. De hecho, en el esquema de Texas han utilizado resistencias de bajo valor para el bootstrap y el multiplicador de Vbe para compensar esa deficiencia aunque me desconciertan las de alto valor usadas para el paso previo. Es aquí donde veo la pifia más grande porque Q1 lleva polarización fija y queda "desconectado" del resto del circuito al no ir acoplado en continua con Q2. En un amplificador de calidad esto no se ve porque es en el paso inicial donde se ajusta la simetría de la onda (o en su caso el offset) para que el amplificador recorte por igual los semiciclos positivos y negativos en presencia de señales fuertes. Aquí puedes ajustar  el bias y la polarización de Q2 para optimizar en lo posible pero dejas fuera a Q1 que va por libre y puede estar haciendo cualquier tontería...


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 4, 2017)

Qué bueno pandacba que hayas podido hacerlo andar. Quizá es un diseño que peca de ser demasiado ajustado al tipo de transistor. Me parece una lastima que ya ho haya esos transistores disponibles de forma masiva.


----------



## moncada (Abr 4, 2017)

¿Llegaste a medir la tensión en el colector de Q1? La ganancia de los transistores es importante pero en una polarización fija como ésta no debería influir apenas si han elegido bien las resistencias. Según el calculador, se han pasado con 100k y 470k, como si fuera un transistor de germanio... Si pandacba aún lo conserva, puede chequearlo y orientarte...

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2017)

El Fapesa de 25 Watts con entrada simple usaba 150k y 150k para polarizar la base del BC158B mde entrada  , año 70


----------



## moncada (Abr 4, 2017)

Pues sí, esos valores de resistencia son frecuentes para polarizar transistores de pequeña señal europeos tipo BC547 y similares. Los amplificadores tipo Miniwatt, Roselson, Vieta, Philips, etc funcionaban con impedancias de entrada de ese orden pero según pandacba que ha experimentado con aparatos de Texas y sus transistores de pequeña ganancia, me parecen valores un poco altos comparados con los usados en el resto del circuito.

Edito: creo recordar que el esquema de Fapesa era muy parecido al Miniwatt con salida cuasi complementaria...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2017)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/321737/


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 4, 2017)

Me divierte mucho de este foro el desorden que se produce al debatir ideas tomando en cuenta que hablamos de tres circuitos distintos... 
Estimado amigo Moncada... menudo trabajo te tomaste en redibujar y recalcular... ojalá yo pudiera hacer eso por mi cuenta y luego abrirlo aquí... ya lo lograré, confío.
Vamos al punto:  


moncada dijo:


> :
> Se me olvidaba: comprueba el voltaje en el punto medio (unión de los emisores de los tr de salida). Si no se acerca a la mitad de la tensión de alimentación, sustituye la resistencia de 220k por una de 180k en serie con el potenciómetro ajustable de 100k reciclado del montaje de Texas.



La tensión es de un Volt por debajo de la mitad de la tensión de alimentación, considerando la caída normal de tensión de la juntura (B-E si no me equivoco) así que está bien. Esto en lo atinente al *amplificador #3 del post#14.*



moncada dijo:


> ¿Llegaste a medir la tensión en el colector de Q1? La ganancia de los transistores es importante pero en una polarización fija como ésta no debería influir apenas si han elegido bien las resistencias. Según el calculador, se han pasado con 100k y 470k, como si fuera un transistor de germanio... Si pandacba aún lo conserva, puede chequearlo y orientarte...
> 
> Saludos.


Esto en lo referido al *Texas *bendito. Tengo una cuestión y es la siguiente, en alguna de las múltiples pruebas se ha pegado una recalentada uno de los TIP y ha pasado -estimo- a mejor vida. Por ende, me parece lo más atinado chequear los componentes que han salido de servicio y retirarlos y luego hacer las modificaciones propuestas por el amigo moncada en el circuito antes de seguir midiendo. ¿Qué dicen? No tiene sentido medir ahora, es una estufa ya que apenas conectarlo la corriente trepa a 5 Amperes y con el TIP podría hacerme un té.

En cuanto al *ampli "didáctico*" del amigo moncada lo he bajado a impresora y también pienso ensayarlo, con las modificaciones que propuso y comunicar los resultados apenas termine con el amplificador #3, ya que he preparado una PCB básica con soldadura al aire para hacer dos canales. Esto por una cuestión de orden y para hacer un poco de espacio en la mesa de trabajo.
Agradecido como siempre por la oportunidad de aprender que se encuentra en este lugar con el aporte de gente que sabe y mucho y además no guarda el conocimiento.


----------



## moncada (Abr 5, 2017)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> La tensión es de un Volt por debajo de la mitad de la tensión de alimentación, considerando la caída normal de tensión de la juntura (B-E si no me equivoco) así que está bien. Esto en lo atinente al *amplificador #3 del post#14.*


Hola Alvaro. Como primera aproximación vale pero lo ideal en todos los amplificadores es ajustar la simetría con osciloscopio y generador BF: se inyecta señal de 1KHz a la entrada hasta que empiece a recortar la senoide: en ese punto se retoca el potenciómetro correspondiente para corregir el defecto y se sigue aumentando la señal hasta que los semiciclos positivos y negativos aparenten "chafados" por igual. Esa es la potencia máxima que puede entrega el amplificador sin distorsión apreciable a oreja.



Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Esto en lo referido al *Texas *bendito. Tengo una cuestión y es la siguiente, en alguna de las múltiples pruebas se ha pegado una recalentada uno de los TIP y ha pasado -estimo- a mejor vida. Por ende, me parece lo más atinado chequear los componentes que han salido de servicio y retirarlos y luego hacer las modificaciones propuestas por el amigo moncada en el circuito antes de seguir midiendo. ¿Qué dicen? No tiene sentido medir ahora, es una estufa ya que apenas conectarlo la corriente trepa a 5 Amperes y con el TIP podría hacerme un té.


 Que se sobrecaliente ese TIP no significa que esté mal pero podrá acabar torrefactado... Muchas veces no son los componentes que se calientan los que están dañados sino algún vecino que carga el trabajo sobre él... Las sospechas pueden recaer en su complementario u otro elemento próximo o relacionado.



Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> En cuanto al *ampli "didáctico*" del amigo moncada lo he bajado a impresora y también pienso ensayarlo



Tengo más...   He encontrado en la red el esquema (solamente) del Edwin de Elektor. Es muy flexible, fiable e ideal para iniciarse. No me atrevo a subir el artículo completo porque no tengo permiso de moderación y el tema de los derechos de autor es una... (palabra innecesariamente vulgar). 






Como intuyo que aprecias los amplis "vintage", para confundirte más, dejo de extra abajo otro esquema de un bicho de 15w que rescaté (parecía un pergamino) sencillo y robusto. Échale un vistazo también al  esquema del "Sixties" de elektor: 




http://circuit-electronic-models.blogspot.com.es/2012/08/sixties-style-40w-audio-amplifier.html
El otro esquema adjunto es de otro ampli que monté hace años y que relegué al trastero después de ajustarlo (es que si no me deshago de trastos tengo que salir yo de casa). Funciona muy bien y es seguro. Por aquí dirán que si el condensador de acoplo y tal pero eso salva muchos altavoces de la destrucción y personalmente prefiero cambiar un par de transistores que un woofer de 10" de calidad   Si interesa, miraré de comprimir el resto de páginas en jpeg para que el archivo no sobrepase el límite de 4Mb...

Bueno, a seguir rompiendo cosas...  pero sin lesionarse. 

Salud.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 5, 2017)

Moncada comenta:
 "Por aquí dirán que si el condensador de acoplo y tal pero eso salva muchos altavoces de la destrucción y personalmente prefiero cambiar un par de transistores que un woofer de 10" de calidad"

Y yo estoy TOTALMENTE de acuerdo con él, cuando hay alguna fiestuki (antes en mi juventud y ahora con mis sobrinos ) a los únicos amplificadores a los que le doy volumen sin piedad, es a los que llevan condensador a la salida y para oir "catapumba" a toda mecha es suficiente.
Por supuesto un protector de altavoces con retardo y detección de corriente continua ( ojo que funcione bien cuando haga falta, que muchos, incluso de equipos comerciales, a la hora de la verdad no protegen una castaña ) ahorra éstos inconvenientes, pero siempre es más barato un condensador.
Un saludo.
P.D: Moncada, que lástima que no se ve bien el PCB del Valkit, por favor me interesa toda la información del meritado Kit (lo siento me hago mayor).
P.D.1: Por cierto en su día publiqué aquí  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1111027/ _ un hermoso circuito. En éste otro sitio  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1095161/ _ comenté que yo hice personalmente el Equin y era una MARAVILLA.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 5, 2017)

Pues al Sixties lo conozco, he oido alguna vez uno de ésos y la verdad me gusta cómo suena, claro que esto depende de los parlantes, naturalmente.
Si, me gusta lo vintage en general, y los amplificadores no son la excepción. Gracias estimado amigo.


----------



## moncada (Abr 5, 2017)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> a los únicos amplificadores a los que le doy volumen sin piedad, es a los que llevan condensador a la salida


Pues sí, son más seguros porque si se pone en corto un transistor final, el altavoz no recibe corriente continua. Yo también me siento más tranquilo con estos amplis aunque pierden algo de respuesta a los bajos. En contrapartida, la F.A. es más simple y no hay problema con posibles asimetrías en los devanados del trafo. Al final, el condo que te ahorras en la fuente va para acoplar el altavoz... 



> Por supuesto un protector de altavoces con retardo y detección de corriente continua ( ojo que funcione bien cuando haga falta, que muchos, incluso de equipos comerciales, a la hora de la verdad no protegen una castaña ) ahorra éstos inconvenientes, pero siempre es más barato un condensador.


Hay que evitar el desastre a toda costa. Mis bafles de tres vías autoconstruidos con altavoces Miniwatt-Philips los valoro mucho. Hay buenos circuitos de protección pero siempre dudas si actuarán a tiempo... En casa usamos un Yamaha C-610 muy hermoso (encontrado junto a un contenedor de basura hace 8 años) y los autoconstruidos han migrado al trastero. Este ejemplar lleva alimentación dual y ya le ha fallado un driver pero sin consecuencias...



> P.D: Moncada, que lástima que no se ve bien el PCB del Valkit, por favor me interesa toda la información del meritado Kit (lo siento me hago mayor).


Lo siento Juan Carlos, pero la única información que tengo son esas dos páginas que dejé. Fíjate que es un esquema cuasi complementario, como la mayoría de su época, aunque por la descripción cumple bien. Creo recordar que este papiro lo secuestré de una revista publicitaria. Lo que hice en su día fue unir los puntos con lápiz de color sobre la cara de componentes siguiendo el esquema... Trataré de revisar las conexiones y con papel vegetal intentaré hacer una máscara con rotulador negro. Entre hoy y mañana lo cuelgo. Quedará pendiente pasarlo a escala para que al imprimir salga a medida. Miraré de calcular las dimensiones reales de la placa tomando de referencia un encapsulado TO-3 aplicando la regla de tres... 



> P.D.1: Por cierto en su día publiqué aquí  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1111027/ _ un hermoso circuito. En éste otro sitio  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1095161/ _ comenté que yo hice personalmente el Equin y era una MARAVILLA.


Buen aporte  . Lo miraré. Coincido contigo con el Equin  . No lo construí pero pinta fenomenal. Creo recordar que el primero fue el Edwin, le sucedió el Equa y luego el Equin, todos con alimentación simple  . Más tarde salió el Crescendo (potente, sofisticado y caro) que dejó un sucesor más económico, el "Mini Crescendo". Por el medio, publicaron más diseños, usando incluso integrados como en el "TopAmp" y otros bichos usando mosfets. Todos en general apetitosos pero había que mirar el bolsillo... y el tiempo para construirlos.


Bueno, saludos 





Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Pues al Sixties lo conozco, he oido alguna vez uno de ésos y la verdad me gusta cómo suena, claro que esto depende de los parlantes, naturalmente.
> Si, me gusta lo vintage en general, y los amplificadores no son la excepción. Gracias estimado amigo.



Dos amplis autoconstruidos, con gabinete incluido y ahora abandonados, se basaban en un circuito similar al "Sixties" y los usé durante 2 décadas. Nunca fallaron. Como dices, las cajas es lo más importante, aunque el preamplificador no hay que descuidarlo porque es tan importante o más que la etapa de potencia. Solemos emplear mucho lo de "este suena mejor" pero el amplificador nunca debe "sonar". Si lo hace, es que que tiene algo mal. Una etapa de potencia debe ser transparente y limitarse a elevar la señal que le llega, sin más. Si introduce algo de su cosecha no sirve. Lo que suenan son los altavoces, que paradójicamente son los elementos que más distorsionan y peor rendimiento tienen de la cadena porque más del 90 de la energía que les llega del ampli la desperdician. 

Saludos compañero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2017)

Me llamaba la atención que el Texas no funcionara 

Cómo estaba medio desvelado  , me puse a simularlo , porque quería ver que pasaba por reemplazar uno de los transistores de Germanio *(2A92) *por Silicio . . . 

Ya lo tenía funcionando a los trompazos y se colgó la PC  , de nuevo a dibujarlo todo   , entonces primero de todo lo guardé  !

Andaba* mal y a los empujones* y me recortaba horrorosamente la onda positiva , a revisar el bootstrap (R10 , R11 y C5) , pero nada servía , modifiqué un poco las realimentaciones , pero nada , 1,3 Watt y algo con 17 % de ditorsión 

Hasta que me di cuenta que C7 era de .1 TF  , my Good  

A partir de allí , con modificar unos pocos valores obtuve 7,5 Watts a 0,5 % de THD 

R4 de 39 a 47 Ohms
R9 de 680 a 560 Ohms
R12 y R13 de 1 a 0,33 o mejor 0,22 Ohms

Y se agregó R16 de 3.3 k en serie con el potenciómetro del Biass que permite mover el Biass entre 30 y 60 mA . El potenciómetro de 100k que ajusta V/2 anda perfecto y me olvidé de recolocar la conexión del Bootstrap en su lugar ( C5 ) aunque ahí anda mejor 





Enjoy


----------



## moncada (Abr 6, 2017)

Buen trabajo DOSMETROS  . Es lo bueno de los simuladores, que se puede revolver todo sin recurrir al soplete... Tengo que ponerme con el Multisim pero me horroriza güindous.
Ahora falta que en la práctica el Texas de marras funcione igual de bien. Si estos cambios-mejoras le hubiesen llegado a tiempo, Álvaro se hubiese ahorrado trabajo, componentes tostados... y disgustos. Imagino que esta noticia le alegrará el día 

Juan Carlos: he trasladado el "layout" del amplif valkit a la cara de pistas. La primera foto es para el método plancha (nunca lo he probado) y la segunda para placa fotosensible o para usar con punzón y tinta indeleble. Como he rotulado a mano, no le vendría mal hacerle algunos liftings  con photoshop y comprobar si todo encaja en su sitio pero creo que tal como va sirve.
Y por si interesa, otro bicho más después de comprimir las fotos para que cupiesen en el rar: un ejemplar con BDX66/67 y alimentación simple. Como dije, está probado y va bien.

Saludos


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 6, 2017)

Qué buena noticia, DOSMETROS!! Lo has dibujado desde el comienzo? Porque mirá que habia subido la simulación para Multisim en uno de los post de la primera página.
Qué GRAN noticia!! Es verdad, eso es lo bueno de los simuladores. Pero siempre, aunque algún componente se queme, la experiencia es linda! Gracias a todos por aportar su conocimiento. Voy a probar ambos circuitos para no malograr el trabajo de ambos y les contaré los resultados.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 6, 2017)

Moncada, muchas gracias por ambos aportes. El motivo de comentarte lo del valkit 9 es que mi hermano (electrónico y radioaficionado ) comentaba que cree que va a "heredar" una buena fuente de alimentación de otro circuito (sabes que es lo más caro de éste hobby) compuesta de trafo toroidal, fantástico puente rectificador y 20.000 microfaradios de filtrado que eroga 27 voltios y 4,5 amperios de calidad.
Dado que el es un poco mayor que yo, se "desvirgó" en éste hobby a principios de los 80 con éstos kits, de ahí mi doble interés por éste circuito, por un lado la añoranza y por otro darle salida a la fantástica fuente que puede caer en sus manos.
De todos modos creo que con 27 voltios (simples no simétricos ) y casi 5 amperios, podemos ser más ambiciosos con la potencia.
Si alguien tiene un circuito de audio que se acomode a éstos requisitos mencionados de alimentación , si lo aporta será muy bien recibido.
En todo caso, reitero mi gratitud por ambos esquemas.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2017)

Pasa que tengo un Multisim viejo (M12) *y no puedo abrir los posteriores* , hechos con 13 o con 14 , así que lo tuve que redibujar 

Mirá que lo simulé cambiándole transistores por similares parecidos y se la banca super bien !

*Juan Carlos* , con esa fuente , dos amplificadores en puente 

*Potencia máxima para 27 V :*

[(V/2) - 4V caidos en transistores de salida y resistencias de emisor ] = Voltaje pico obtenido por cada rama = 9,5 V pico

Ahora lo llevo a rms : 9,5 Vp / ²√2 = 6,7 Vrms

Potencia = V² / R = 6,7² / R = 5,6 Watts  y unos 10 Watts sobre 4 Ohms 

En puente unos 20 Watts por canal y unos 35 por canal sobre 4 Ohms  , la fuente es de 120 Watts


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 6, 2017)

Horacio, comentas dos en puente del valkit no ???
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2017)

Si , podría ser para cualquiera , el tema es que con el puente desaparecen los capacitores de salida 

Averiguá si el transformador tiene salida simple con puente rectificador , o tiene punto medio con dos díodos , en cuyo cado podríamos duplicar la tensión de salida de la fuente,


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 6, 2017)

Al final, DOSMETROS, cuál era el problema que tenía el circuito original del Texas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2017)

Luego del percance de simularlo con C7 de un Tera Faradio  y que me llevara a modificarle Biass y realimentación ,* lo simulé original y funciona perfectamente con parlante de 8 Ohms* , medio medio con 6 Ohms , y peor con 4 Ohms.

*Inclusive pude regular el biass a 35 mA con el preset a un 90 % *

Con las reformas funciona mejor 

Realimentación



DOSMETROS dijo:


> R4 de 39 a 47 Ohms
> R9 de 680 a 560 Ohms


 
Y Biass



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y se agregó R16 de 3.3 k en serie con el potenciómetro del Biass que permite mover el Biass entre 30 y 60 mA .


----------



## moncada (Abr 6, 2017)

DOSMETROS debe tener la versión buena del Multisim...  

Juan Carlos: si esa fuente no pasa de 27v interesaría aprovechar sus 5A para hacer un montaje en puente como te sugiere DOSMETROS, así cuadruplicas -teóricamente- la potencia en la carga.

Échale un ojo al datasheet del TDA2009. Si, ya sé que prefieres los transistores, pero este integrado ya viene en la 1ª edición del catálogo de SGS-Ates de 1983 por lo que puede considerarse vintage. Soporta hasta 28v de alimentación y le puedes sacar unos 18w rms en puente, además está protegido frente a todo tipo de perrerías. Yo los monté en una "barra de sonido" artesana con unos pequeños altavoces de 3" para una pequeña tele plana y va muy bien. Eso sí, no hay que olvidarse de instalarle el C7 que aparece fuera de la pcb, si no, oscila.

Páginas 8-12 y 9-12:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/25042/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA2009.html

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2017)

Pst , muñeca  

Aqui les dejo la simulación del original , pero con los transistores sugeridos.

Moncada , instalate una máquina o escritorio virtual , ahí le instalás un Guindous y ahí corrés el Multisim , si tuvieras algún problema , no lo tendrás en tu máquina real , y sólo borrás lo virtual y fin.


----------



## moncada (Abr 6, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Moncada , instalate una máquina o escritorio virtual , ahí le instalás un Guindous y ahí corrés el Multisim , si tuvieras algún problema , no lo tendrás en tu máquina real , y sólo borrás lo virtual y fin.



Gracias por la info, pero tendré que descifrar tu mensaje...  He oído lo de las máquinas virtuales pero NPI. Es que no me llevo demasiado bien con la informática, por eso prefiero linux, más facilito y menos conflictivo que el dichoso güindous. 

Saludos.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 6, 2017)

Amigo moncada: es un sistema Windows que corre dentro de tu computadora como si estuviera instalado de manera nativa. Se usa un programa que "engaña" al sistema operativo haciéndole creer que se encuentra instalado en una partición dedicada en esa computadora.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2017)

Claro , y la PC queda inmune de virus y demases  ya que atacarían a la máquina virtual


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 7, 2017)

Y éste pepino  http://tehnikservice.net/2008/01/08/power-amplifier-otl-30w-by-ic-tda2030-transistor/   con LM1875 que tengo varios no debe ir nada mal para la fuente que os digo.
¿ Que opináis ?????.
Un abrazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2017)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Y éste pepino  http://tehnikservice.net/2008/01/08/power-amplifier-otl-30w-by-ic-tda2030-transistor/   con LM1875 que tengo varios no debe ir nada mal para la fuente que os digo.
> *¿ Que opináis ?????.*. . . .


Amplificador* "Raro"*.
La *alimentación* del IC acciona los transistores de salida 

Seguramente funcione, pero  me atrevo a opinar sobre _*"Como funcione"*_ 

Este amplificador ya había aparecido en el Foro, pero el tema no fue desarrollado.

*Edit:*

Esta configuración se denomina: _*Current dumping amplifier*_

Aquí algo de data: http://www.google.com/patents/US8004355


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2017)

Juan Carlos , lo ideal sería ponerle dos TDA2009 o cuatro TDA2050 ,  en puente , si querés transistorizado , buscamos los que mejor se adapten


----------



## moncada (Abr 7, 2017)

Gracias a Álvaro y DOSMETROS por la sugerencia sobre la "Máquina Virtual". He mirado en la caja de software de Ubuntu e incluye el programa "VirtualBox" para instalar. Se pueden escoger bastantes versiones de güindows pero no me apetece meterle un troyano al linux... . Creo que seguiré con el disco partido para ambos S.O.

Hoy por la mañana le he dedicado 3 horas al Multisim y he conseguido pintar el esquema de un Sziclai con equipos de prueba y todo . No podía creer que rulase... Lo tenía pendiente para probar y ahora me animaré más: con 1.5vp a la entrada entrega unos 55w rms (según osciloscopio porque el watímetro hacía extraños) y 0,015% de THD a 1Khz. Con onda cuadrada de 40Hz la respuesta es muy buena pero mejorable. A altas responde bien: no ví sobreimpulsos anormales. Esperemos que en la práctica vaya igual de bien... Dejo el archivo abajo por si interesa y si un moderador lo cree conveniente, puede migrarlo a otro hilo... Ah!, como no encontraba en la librería los transistores originales del esquema, los reemplacé por TIP35 y TIP36.

Como me gustó el experimento, me metí con el archivo que dejó Alvaro del Texas y cotejando, ví algunos errores. Al no coincidir las nomenclaturas, me referiré a los etiquetados del Multisim:

- C1 estaba con 680n, lo pasé al valor original de 680p.
- C2 también con 680n lo pasé a sus 680p.
- C8 de 1µF a los 100 del esquema
- R15 ajustable de 1k lo pasé a los 100k originales (no conseguí ajustarlo).

Tras esto, el amplificador funciona aceptable pero me recorta los semiciclos positivos y no logré mover el valor del potenciómetro R15 de simetría. El de polarización tampoco lo toqué pero en principio no debería influir tanto. No incluí las modificaciones aportadas por DOSMETROS. A él el chisme le va mejor: debe ser que le tiene más respeto... 
La respuesta del Texas a bajas frecuencias es pobre y se aprecia con onda cuadrada de 40Hz. No aumenté el condensador de acoplo del altavoz. Solo subí el *C3* de entrada que considero demasiado bajo (*47n*) a *1µF* y con esto mejoró mucho la forma de onda. No miré más. Dejo el archivo con estas modificaciones.

La página de descarga del Multisim 14 con vídeo explicativo por si interesa:
https://kinotube.info/channel/watch/Fj2AbD_PdVE

Juan Carlos: me suenan esquemas similares al que has dejado pero nunca llegué a probarlos, alguno de elektor y creo recordar que usaban un OP y mosfets, con ese mismo sistema aprovechando las caídas de tensión en las resistencias. No recuerdo la alimentación que usaban ni la potencia que daban. A ver si encuentro algo... Las características que anunciaban no eran nada malas... 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2017)

Bién ahí !

Al Texas solamente aumentale la R de 39 Ohms y disminuile la R de 680 Ohms de la realimentación y mejoras el recorte superior , seguramente sea por diferencia de ganancia de transistores.

Sinó abrí cualquiera de los dos que subí (original y modificado) que el Multisim 14 los abre perfectamente y al guardarlos te los convierte a M14 

Saludos !


----------



## moncada (Abr 7, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bién ahí !
> 
> Al Texas solamente aumentale la R de 39 Ohms y disminuile la R de 680 Ohms de la realimentación y mejoras el recorte superior , seguramente sea por diferencia de ganancia de transistores.


Sí, ya leí tu comentario anterior. Pasar la resistencia de 39 a 47 sube algo la tensión de emisor de Q1 y la de colector lo que afecta a su punto de trabajo e influye en el recorte pero si es tan crítico su valor, es un problema al quedar este paso fuera de la cadena por no ir acoplado en continua con los siguientes. Hay que ajustarlo aparte tal como has hecho. Por otro lado, no tengo muy claro cómo la resistencia de realimentación de 680 afecta tanto al recorte porque no toma la señal del punto medio (Vcc/2) sino directamente de la carga, que va desacoplada a través del electrolítico gordo.

Si te fijas, en realidad la susodicha junto con la carga (parlante) va conectada en paralelo con la de 39 ->47, afectando también al punto de polarización de Q1. En la mayoría de diseños esa resistencia la calculan para dosificar los dB de realimentación negativa que influirán en la banda pasante, impedancia de salida, distorsión, etc. pero NUNCA afecta al recorte. Para eso está el potenciómetro de simetría (no sé mover 100k para corregir el defecto) que cambia el punto de polarización en continua del paso previo, que en este diseño va en la base de Q2 en lugar de en Q1. Cosas de Texas.. 



> Sinó abrí cualquiera de los dos que subí (original y modificado) que el Multisim 14 los abre perfectamente y al guardarlos te los convierte a M14
> 
> Saludos !



Ya los abrí cuando los colgaste y ví los buenos resultados. Miraré de guardarlos . Gracias.

Saludos.


Juan Carlos: te dejo la página del TDA2009 en config puente escaneada del catálogo SGS. En la de internet apenas de distingue la ruta de las pistas desde el "layout". Creo que aquí se ven mejor... 
En cuanto al ampli curioso, los que encontré en elektor y delek van con alimentación dual. Quedan como curiosidad. Si el que has colgado cumple con lo que dice, pienso que merece la pena hacerlo porque se ve sencillo y compacto. Además el TDA2030 está más que probado (si no salen falsos...)

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2017)

Para manosear los potenciómetros , al pasarle el mouse por encima aparece una corredera gris tipo potenciómetro lineal , y le das con el mouse. Simple


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 7, 2017)

Hola amigos del foro.
Subo la simulación del circuito trazado por el amigo moncada en Multisim (querìa guardarla como versión 12 para que pudiera abrirla el amigo DOSMETROS pero no me lo permite).


----------



## moncada (Abr 7, 2017)

Acabo de verlo, Alvaro. Tanto trabajo para un resultado tan malo: 6w míseros con 50% de THD es una minucia... En principio veo todo bien conectado por lo que el problema tiene que estar en valores mal estimados por mi parte, además el pote de simetría apenas influye para corregir el recorte. Habría que modificar más de una cosa... El Texas se ve bien en el simulador después de las correcciones que le hizo DOSMETROS. Es mejor que te centres en él mientras miro como mejorar este híbrido... 

Saludos.

Edito. Se ha colado un intruso npn a la entrada suplantando al pnp aunque van hacer falta más cambios... Aqui son las 3 de la mañana. Me voy al sobre...


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 7, 2017)

No hay problema, moncada. Lo que te enaltece es el trabajo hecho y no sus resultados. Intentaré retocarlo yo también desde mi escasa experiencia. Lo bueno es que no quemaremos nada! Cordial saludo.


----------



## moncada (Abr 8, 2017)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> No hay problema, moncada. Lo que te enaltece es el trabajo hecho y no sus resultados. Intentaré retocarlo yo también desde mi escasa experiencia. Lo bueno es que no quemaremos nada! Cordial saludo.


Si lo decía por tí, Álvaro: te has pegado el curro de simular mi circuito en Multisim para obtener esa birria...  . De castigo, me he tirado un buen rato mareando cosas y no le he sacado más de 5w con una distorsión del 1%  . La sensibilidad se cambia variando la resistencia que va a masa desde el emisor de Q1 que debe ser* PNP*. Dejo el archivo abajo.

También te va la simulación del ampli "didáctico" del libro. Responde bien y es sencillo, aunque le he tenido que retocar algunos valores (en mi osciloscopio analógico no veo la distorsión). Entrega unos 6w con 0,4% de THD. Dejo el rar abajo y una captura.

Ahora me queda sustituir los papiros manuscritos que colgué post más atrás por sus correspondientes remendados, no vaya a ser que a alguien se le ocurra construirlo tal cual y chamusque algo... 

Ufff, tengo un empacho de Multisim que no veas... 

Saludos

Vaya, no se pueden editar mensajes anteriores... Entonces colgaré aquí los esquemas recauchutados .


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 8, 2017)

Y yo lo decia por vos, moncada. El solo hecho de intentar hacerlo andar recalculando y agregando componentes es bueno, mas allá de que no haya un resultado satisfactorio todavia.
Esta todo bien mientras te empaches de Multisim pero no de Windows!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2017)

Tienen la "Punta de medidas" , esa flecha amarilla con cartel amarillo , ideal para saber voltaje , amperaje , pico a pico , rms , dc , etc y además mide frecuencia , si la frecuencia no coincide con la del generador y oscila en valores ,  oscila el amplificador .

También tiene el analizador de Bode , para verificar la curva de respuesta 

Enjoy


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 8, 2017)

Partiendo del esquema del amplificador didáctico subido por moncada, les acerco una personalización del mismo que arroja similar potencia, pero a una THD de solo 0,15 % a 1 KHz y a 6 W y, con un poquito más de ganancia, con un bías de salida en torno a los 45 mA aprox. y reposicionando el gran condensador de salida ahora como parte de un bootstrap .

Ahora se emplea fuente simétrica .



Puede llegar hasta los 8,5 W con menos del 1 % de THD en 1 KHz!.

Y aquí otro, empleando bastode y logrando una THD a 1 KHz de menos de 0,1 % a 6 W :



Por último, les traigo una versión más simplificada aún, para atacarla directamente desde la salida de un reproductor de CD, vía un pote de volúmen (que se puede agregar si así lo desean, si el reproductor no posee control digital de nivel de salida):



Aquí los productos de intermodulación para esta última simplificada versión para ser movida por reproductor de CD. Se ven aceptablemente buenos para lo humilde que se ve el esquema :



Espero les guste .

PD: al Texas, por más que lo mire, le dé vueltas y vueltas ó le haga profundas modificaciones, no me gusta para nada y me parece un desperdicio de recursos y esfuerzo el hecho de armarlo.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2017)

Les acerco un Ampli, contemporaneso del texas que entrega entre 6W a 8 ohms  y unos 10W a 4 ohms
Si lo arman funcionara sin problemas
Con los componentes de la primera columna y  24-27V dara la potencia mencionada y con los componetes de la segunda y38-40V dara 15W sobre 8 ohms


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 9, 2017)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> PD: al Texas, por más que lo mire, le dé vueltas y vueltas ó le haga profundas modificaciones, no me gusta para nada y me parece un desperdicio de recursos y esfuerzo el hecho de armarlo.



Hola Diego. Me podrías explicar por qué no te gusta? Es decir, técnicamente, qué cosas de la configuración o del diseño no te convencen? Gracias a vos y a Pandacba por los aportes.
Igual está armado, tengo que corregir unas conexiones y ver si efectivamente funciona... pero no voy a convertirlo en estéreo... eso sí que no.

Edito: como es un esquema sencillo el de este amplificador que propusiera el amigo moncada en uno de los post de la página 1,  
http://eletronica90.blogspot.com.es/2016/04/amplificador-transistorizado-media.html
se me ocurrió hacerle unas modificaciones sencillas para disminuir la distorsión, ha sido apenas, pero bueno, me he animado a meter mano.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 9, 2017)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Hola Diego. Me podrías explicar por qué no te gusta? Es decir, técnicamente, qué cosas de la configuración o del diseño no te convencen?



En principio, no hay que quitarle el crédito que ese diseño se merecía para la época en que fué concebido, por la tecnología existente al momento, en cómo se empleaban esos recursos disponibles (atendiendo a los costos) y que el grado de difusión y acceso al conocimiento de las distintas configuraciones no eran de la envergadura a como hoy masivamente la disponemos.

Dejando claro todo lo anterior, si personalmente tendría que armar uno de ellos, lo haría meramente por nostalgia, si dispusiera tiempo y dinero para hacerlo (cosa que no es mi caso ni elección particular para con este diseño).

Tal como está planteado el esquema y analizando sus parámetros de calidad como la linealidad y extensión de respuesta en frecuencia, THD a cada frecuencia de interés, perfil de distorsión en el espectro, rechazo al ripple de alimentación, IMD, TIM, etc., vemos que hoy podemos superarlo ampliamente empleando menos componentes, aún considerando el empleo de circuitos discretos para hacerlo (es decir, sin entrar a considerar tecnología integrada).

El hecho que el primer transistor Q1 esté capacitivamente acoplado a la base de Q2, representa un problema para disminuir la distorsión creciente en baja frecuencia, debida en gran parte a la presencia del mismo C4.

R7 causa inevitablemente un roll off muy marcado en alta frecuencia y ruido de Johnson adicional innecesario. Lo que sucede es que tampoco podemos alterar significativamente su valor evitando causar otros problemas como: cargar dinámicamente en demasía la salida de Q1 y/o causar alinealidades muy marcadas en baja frecuencia.

De la distorsión total, un alto porcentaje de contribución es debido al que produce por si solo Q1.

Respecto a la respuesta en frecuencia: el corte a - 3 dB en 40 Hz hace que comience a reproducir prácticamente plano recién después de unas 10 veces más de esa frecuencia, es decir, 400 Hz aprox. Ésto hace que la envolvente de la amplitud de las señales amortiguadas de baja frecuencia se aparten mucho de cómo se dan en la realidad. Según algunas pruebas que pude llevar a cabo, es necesario fijar un corte global en baja frecuencia a - 3 dB de como máximo entre 1,6 Hz a 2 Hz (o hasta puede llegar a ser menos también, para el cálculo unitario de varias constantes actuando simultáneamente en un mismo circuito, para definir el corte global).

El altísimo valor del divisor potenciométrico formado por R2 y R3 hace muy sensible al circuito a algunos parámetros propios de Q1. Ésto produce que no puedas fácilmente aparear dos canales de un sistema estéreo por nivel de ganancia de voltaje, ya que cualquier pequeña diferencia de hFE que exista entre el Q1 de un canal con el mismo del otro canal (por más que los otros componentes periféricos a esos transistores estén perfectamente apareados), se traduce en corrimientos importantes del punto de trabajo de diseño. V2 va a ser diferente en ambos canales y cada C4 va a operar bajo voltajes bien diferentes, traduciéndose en distorsiones propias distintas también.

R1 es demasiado grande bajo mi criterio, causando innecesario ruido de Johnson adicional.

Es muy simple: tomen el esquema subido gentilmente por Dosmetros y jueguen con los valores de algunos de los elementos que mencioné y analicen cómo se modifica la respuesta en frecuencia y los niveles de distorsión en al menos tres puntos del espectro en simultáneo, para cada cambio. Muy por debajo de un 0,5 % de THD no van a poder lograr, aunque la distorsión les va a trepar a más del 2 % en los extremos de banda y la curva de respuesta en frecuencia les va a resultar bien fea.

Saludos


----------



## moncada (Abr 10, 2017)

A Diego le gustan más los amplis con alimentación simétrica y no voy a cuestionar sus ventajas en cuanto a respuesta pero no me parece lo ideal para empezar porque la alimentación dual complica algo la cosa y si usamos un altavoz en lugar de carga artificial para las pruebas, el pobrecillo corre riesgo de defunción o daño irreversible si algún transistor final se pone en corto.

En cuanto al esquema posteado por pandacba me ha recordado a los primeros Sales-kit de 25w que monté, hasta la disposición del trazado esquemático diría que es idéntica. Diseño fiable y robusto. Usaban la misma configuración para 40w, con muy pocos cambios en los valores y añadiéndole un circuito de protección para los finales junto a disipadores más gordos.

Juan Carlos, Alvaro y a quien interese: he simulado el Valkit 9. No encuentro los diodos SD160 en la librería y he probado con los 1N4148. Dejo captura y archivo multisim. Personalmente me parece un desperdicio usar 2N3055 para 12w rms a 34v pero bueno...

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2017)

Ésta es una remade del Siemens del año 70 , estoy por armarlo en cualquier momento utilizando los componentes del 3 transistores con TL431.

Lo que tengo que verificar es si el led verde compensará el Biass Vs. temperatura 




Enjoy


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 11, 2017)

Horacio ¿¿¿¿¿ Este circuito originalmente no compensaba el bias con una resistencia NTC ????.
Un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2017)

Si , usaba un zener de 4,7 V + preset de 470 Ohms + NTC K25 de 6kOhms.

Era cuasicomplementario y lo llevé a complementario - Darlington

Le mejoré la distorsión que originalmente era de 1,8 

Me falta verificar si el led verde compensaría termicamente bien , en prueba a tester y encendedor , parece hacerlo  

Siemens-50W.pdf


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 14, 2017)

Moncada, a tu salud ahí van unos cuantos amplis con condensador a la salida (ya sabes que son mi debilidad ;-) ).
Un abrazo.
La página web es de un usuario de éste foro:
http://320volt.com/en/high-quality-low-cost-amplifier-20w/

Alemán moderno con sabor Vintage (éste me gusta mucho por su diseño compacto de PCB)

Por último "remasterización" de Tupolev (otro usuario del foro) de un Carkit, creo recordar.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 15, 2017)

moncada dijo:


> En cuanto al esquema posteado por pandacba me ha recordado a los primeros Sales-kit de 25w que monté, hasta la disposición del trazado esquemático diría que es idéntica. Diseño fiable y robusto. Usaban la misma configuración para 40w, con muy pocos cambios en los valores y añadiéndole un circuito de protección para los finales junto a disipadores más gordos.
> 
> Saludos.



Tal como dices ese circuito junto al resto que son 15W 25W y 40W fueron publicados por Philips ELCOMA, de donde lo tome, son los mismos que publicara fapesa con ligeras modificaciones en algunos valores, sobre todo para adaptarlos a los transistores que ellos fabricaban aca en nuestro país, estos circuitos fueron adoptados por muchos fabricantes de tocadiscos combinados etc. El famoso Elite de Ranser esta basado en el circuito de 40W, en el manual figura un esque de hasta 100W que veo si en breve lo publico, junto a otros esquemas también de Philips elcoma con un esquema de 25W y otro de 50W de alta calidad pero con fuente simétrica


----------



## moncada (Abr 20, 2017)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Moncada, a tu salud ahí van unos cuantos amplis con condensador a la salida (ya sabes que son mi debilidad ;-) ).
> Un abrazo.
> La página web es de un usuario de éste foro:
> http://320volt.com/en/high-quality-low-cost-amplifier-20w/



Muchas gracias, compañero. Este esquema se parece mucho al cuasi complementario Valkit 9 de 15w



> Alemán moderno con sabor Vintage (éste me gusta mucho por su diseño compacto de PCB)



Este de 40w parece el Edwin de elektor:






Salud.



Edito: La que hemos liado a partir del Texas 6w de Álvaro...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 21, 2017)

Lo he encontrado gogleando de la edición Irlandesa de Elektor de Septiembre de 1975, el Edwin muy completo que anexo, si hubiera problemas de autor, no creo, que los moderadores lo retiren.
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 6, 2022)

Me encontré este tema por una de las fotos de la galería y ví los problemas que tuvieron con el circuito del Texas de 6W.
El principal problema es que hay muchos errores en el esquemático (no sé en el PCB de los 70's por que nunca lo ví), así que corregí lo que mas o menos era evidente que estaba mal y tuve que ajustarlo un poco *en simulación* para que funcionara.
Yo no lo voy a construir por que la performance no es estelar ni me interesa construir un amplificador de tan poca potencia, por simple que sea, pero que funciona...funciona, si se le corrigen los errores que tiene la imágen del manual Texas de 1978.

El esquema final y operativo que yo obtuve es este, y fíjense que quité el capacitor que va de la salida al colector de Q1.

La respuesta transitoria a 1kHz es esta:


excitado con una señal de 1.6Vpp por que la ganancia es muy baja, del orden de 22dB (12.5). La de la imagen es la salida máxima que puede obtenerse sin recorte, y son mas o menos 12W. La corriente sobre el par de salida ronda los 45mA por que hay interacción entre el potenciómetro de ajuste de la polarización estática (P2 en el esquema original) y el de ajuste de simetría (P1 en el esquema original).
La distorsión a plena salida es del orden del 2.5% mientras que para bajas potencias va mas o menos por los 0.5% (no guta), aunque tal vez si lo ajusto un poco mejor puede disminuir, pero el problema principal es la carga que le imponen al VAS los transistores de salida sin usar un driver que los impulse  🤷‍♂️ .

La respuesta en frecuencia tampoco es de lo mejor, pero no me puse a investigar mucho el porqué de su forma...aunque al menos refuerza un poco los (muy) graves. Seguramente retocando la etapa de entrada se pueda mejorar un poco, pero la respuesta original no estaba prevista desde frecuencias tan bajas por que el capacitor (original) en serie con la entrada era de 47nF y yo usé uno de 1uF.

Por ultimo, les dejo las simulaciones en Simetrix por si quieren jugar un rato y volver a construirlo pero que ahora funcione...


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 7, 2022)

La verdad que esa respuesta es bastante fea, quizas por eso el valor del capacitor en la entrada, habria que probar uno de 100nF, o jugar entre esos valores que dijiste (1uF a 47nF del original).

Tampoco tiene muy buena respuesta en alta frecuencia, esa pendiente seguro se escucha muy "opaco" el sonido.

No se. Yo no lo armaría, hay mejores proyectos en el foro, incluso con menos componentes, como el amplificador con "3 transistores" (en realidad 2 trabaistores y un integrado)...

Quizas con la idea del Doc con su amplificador de museo, y un receptor de radio AM, sirva perfectamente... Ahí lo dejo, como proyecto nostálgico


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 7, 2022)

Y sí, no es ninguna maravilla. Con el capacitor original de 47nF la respuesta es plana....pero de 100Hz en adelante y eso no es admisible en la actualidad.
Los -3dB en 15kHz tampoco es bueno, pero se escucharía bien aunque no es HiFi.
La distorsión es alta en todo el espectro y peor aún en alta potencia y eso es incorregible sin un rediseño de la etapa de salida....como para empezar.
Si tenés en cuenta la edad y posible aplicación de este amplificador en los 70s, se entiende que sea un diseño low-cost para aplicaciones no muy exigentes y para que lo arme cualquier persona....asumiendo que existía un PCB sin errores.

Pero no, no es un diseño en el que gastaría dinero y menos aún teniendo un simulador que me permite analizarlo sin gastar un peso....


----------

